# what type of ADSL modem do BSNL DATAONE & AIRTEL BROADBAND?



## nitish (May 4, 2005)

hi friends,

I want to know what type of ADSL modem do BSNL DATAONE and
AIRTEL BROADBAND use?
Also how much do they cost?

thanks

nitish


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2005)

Dataone ADSL modem costs rs. 3k .

Dataone use modem which connects to the LAN/ETHERNET card, where Airtel modem connects to USB port.


----------



## icecoolz (May 4, 2005)

errrr no...Airtel also provides modems which connect via LAN/ETHERNET cards. I know cos I have one. Airtel uses Beetel modems. I think the cost is around 2.6K


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 4, 2005)

Data Ones ADSL modem is a modem + router + firewall and it costs Rs 2000/- only to its subscribers who want to buy it.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2005)

Hmm..., icecoolz, in chennai they got only this USB type modem only, many of my friends have them and all of them USB modems. Yet to see a LAN/ETHERNET modem...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 4, 2005)

Airtel provided me with a USB or Ethernet option. Currently the USB modem I'm using is branded as Beetel but actually it is a  * Conexant   AccessRunner USB ADSL Interface*

Costs INR 100 per month rent. Same with their Ethernet option.

Keith


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 4, 2005)

I think if you have the option the ethernet option is a better choce as its more versitile and has no driver problems even in linux also networking options are easy to impliment. 
Is there any cost diff  between the two options.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 5, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> I think if you have the option the ethernet option is a better choce as its more versitile and has no driver problems even in linux also networking options are easy to impliment.
> Is there any cost diff  between the two options.



No price difference with Airtel. Yeah ethernet is better for linux. I went with the USB as it does not need extra power (no clutter) and is small and cute. And Linux will NEVER be my primary OS.

Ethernet modem is just a phone call away in case I need one. Can always swap as I'm renting the modem. Airtel has excellent customer support, never had internet down time ever since I got my connection.


----------



## digen (May 5, 2005)

Actually if you've airtel as your ISP then you've a wide range of modems & routers to choose from,Aztec,Beetel,Xavi,Xentrix
Offtopic but this might help many Airtel users.
Airtel Router Firmware & Modem Drivers page: ftp://203.145.183.222/


----------



## grinning_devil (May 5, 2005)

@keith .. iam abt to go for airtel broadband .. nd will be purchasing the modem on my own rather than giving away 3k to airtel ppl ... 
so which brand...model no .. shud i opt for. ..
the only requirement airtel chap have told me is the availability of RJ11 on the modem  ... ethernet or USB ???


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 5, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> @keith .. iam abt to go for airtel broadband .. nd will be purchasing the modem on my own rather than giving away 3k to airtel ppl ...
> so which brand...model no .. shud i opt for. ..
> the only requirement airtel chap have told me is the availability of RJ11 on the modem  ... ethernet or USB ???



I've got the modem on rent. INR 100 per month. Good option when you're not sure how long you'll stick with one ISP.

Previously I've used Dlink DSL302g and Netgear DG632 modems with Surecom switches (for home LAN) while overseas. Work fine with all aDSL providers. Both excellent modems and cost approx INR 3000 (on direct currency conversion). The Dlink one is a bit tricky when it comes to configuring port forwarding rules. And heats up quite a bit when outside temps are 25C+. 



> the only requirement airtel chap have told me is the availability of RJ11 on the modem  ... ethernet or USB ???



RJ11 is nothing but a technical name for your standard phone jack. All DSL modems have RJ11 port so you can plug in your phone line. RJ45 is the port you require to connect the modem to your PC ethernet card using a standard (non crossed) LAN wire. RJ45 can only be found on the ethernet modem only.

The DSL302g has 1 USB and 1 RJ45. So you can connect 1 PC via USB and another via ethernet RJ45. I had the modem connected to a 4 port switch via RJ45. This makes it possible to connect 4 PC's (3 on the switch, 1 via USB)

Keith


----------



## Charley (May 7, 2005)

Dataone uses ethernet card, 2000 rs flat on lumpsome. u get a router with an inbuilt firewall in the modem software


----------

